# Deleting Apps and Deleting My Shows



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Okay... I've added apps and somehow a show got added to "My Shows"... How can I delete apps and how can I delete shows from My Shows?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Long press select on an item will bring up a menu from which you can choose delete/uninstall.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Long press select on an item will bring up a menu from which you can choose delete/uninstall.


Except not all apps cant be deleted unfortunately. Ex. Sling. But, you can remove it as a Source in the settings for the Tivo App so it doesn't get used for search results.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

That works for the apps... It didn't seem to work for the "My Favorites" shows.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

MScottC said:


> That works for the apps... It didn't seem to work for the "My Favorites" shows.


go to the My Shows tab in TiVo app, select a show, top row theres a button "My Shows" with a heart next to it. Click it and voila "This show has been removed from My Shows"

Not sure why but that row of buttons seems to be less than obvious to some users


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

To remove a favorite you just click the heart and it'll change back to a plus. Next time you load My Shows it'll go away. Deleting specific episodes/recordings is not possible as far as I can tell. There doesn't even seem to be a way to track what you've watched. The My Shows part feels very unfinished.


----------

